# Dumb question- am I O'ing because I'm having monthly AF?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

You'd really think I'd know this- but am wondering if I am for sure ovulating every month. Since having my Mirena removed in October, I've had 3 regular periods. So, I'm guessing that I'm definately ovulating, right?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Not necessarily....do you have reason to believe you haven't been?

Cycles can be annovulatory.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

The only way to know for sure is temping, blood workand ultrasound.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, good to know. I figured that since I'm cycling regularly, I was o'ing. I haven't had regular o symptoms since my Mirena was removed but figured I was just missing them. Now I'm wondering if I have been o'ing at all. Temping has never worked for me, so looks like I don't get to know for sure, ugh.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Is there a reason temping doesn't work? Care to brainstorm?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

eirual, i have a sleep disorder and wake many many times per night. i've never been able to get accurate bbt readings- i started temping in 1999 when trying to get pg w/#1- and i'm assuming it's because of my sleep issues.

any ideas on how i can get temping to work would be really appreciated, though!!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I can only offer super-basic advice. I had a friend say temping didn't work while she was using a children's vicks thermometre, not a BBT and drinking loads of alcohol.

If you've already tried though, I'm not sure I can offer you much more advice than to use a good thermometre and stay at it for a bit. I've found my body's not uber-sensitive to movement throughout the night or even into the early morning. I can get up and pee and get up to night nurse and change beds 3 xs, etc. and still get consistent temps when I take timing into acct (that is, I may have a temp that is .1 degree higher than usual, but that's usually explained by me taking my temp an hour later). When I first started temping I though I was all over the place until I found a time that worked for me and then all the random temps became relative and made sense.

I'm not sure what your sleep disorder intails, but if you could set a quiet alarm for a bizarre time when you are asleep (like 4 am perhaps?...perhaps not) and take it then or after you've been asleep for 3-4 hours and temp without thinking about it then rolling back over to sleep, that might work. But I don't know your situation or how much you might want to go out of your way to try to make it work.

I'm not familiar with OPKs, but they may be able to confirm or deny O in some way?


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

Even if temping doesn't work, checking your cervical position and mucous should give you a good idea of when/if you are ovulating. You can use Fertility Friend to just track these indicators, without doing temps at all.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Temping has never worked for me, so looks like I don't get to know for sure, ugh.

It's worth getting a BBT and tracking it for a month or two in order to know for sure. GL!


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Just popping in to mention that if you have a sleep disorder that vaginal BBT temping might prove more accurate for you than oral temping. Worth a shot for a month to see. And OPKs should also still work.

Guin


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

An idea to get temping to work:

I don't know what kind of sleep disorder you have and if you're on meds or anything, but the ladies over on ovusoft who were practicing lunaception by completely blocking out all interior and exterior light sources said that they noticed an improved sleep quality (and so did some of their dh's). Sleeping in complete darkness allows the pineal gland which produces melatonin production to function better. Do some googling on 'night lighting and sleeping disorders'.


----------



## ReikiMommy07 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2two babes* 
The only way to know for sure is temping, blood workand ultrasound.

And checking CM.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, I got 3 positive tests today at what I'm calculating is 10dpo based on CM, so guess I'm ovulating, LOL!


----------



## kbhlmh (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

I got 3 positive tests today
*As in







?








:*


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

You might want to try temping vaginally, just for a cycle to see. My temps are all over the place (esp. since I tend to sleep w/my mouth open) when I take my temp orally, but I switched to vaginally, and even with different waking times it keeps pretty steady.

Just a thought..

....or never mind, I just read that you found our you're pregnant!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Yep, definately









Due 09/09


----------



## kbhlmh (Nov 6, 2008)

:







:







:


----------

